# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Czy to jest czerniak lub inny rak skóry?

## Jan Dziedzic

Witam Państwa,
Niedawno zaniepokoiła mnie zmiana skórna na moim lewym pośladku. Chciałbym się upewnić, że to nic poważnego i w związku z tym otwieram ten temat. Jak Państwo sądzą, co to może być?
Czego na zdjęciu nie widać: średnica wynosi ~6,5mm, uwypuklenie jest niewielkie, ledwo wyczuwalne palcem, zmian kształtu nie zaobserwowałem, ponieważ się niezbyt przyglądałem tej zmianie, co nie wyklucza tego, że mogły występować.
W razie jakichkolwiek pytań proszę tutaj pisać, postaram się na nie jak najszybciej odpowiedzieć.

----------

